# 100 sled dogs slaughter after the Olympic.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

OMFG, those FU#$ing bastards. I hope some one goes to jail for this.

Warning, what you are about to read will turn your stomach.

See:
http://www.vancouversun.com/news/ca...hen+tourism+slumped+Report/4196557/story.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That is beyond words....makes me sad


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Wonderful. Some people just have no respect for life.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That employee is a goof a goof who should have no right to complain about what they did. No one can force you to do that. it's just a bunch of crap trying to protect their own behind. 

The employee and employer should be jailed.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am not going to read that... I can't stand stuff like that


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I feel the same way about koreans eating dogs... ugh...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Kerohime said:


> I feel the same way about koreans eating dogs... ugh...


Some Chinese people also eat dogs.

Peruvians eat guinea pigs.

There are lots of different cultures that eat different animals. I believe there was a thread on this awhile back.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea... I mean that guy shoulda just put his arms up and walked away. I feel he is just a guilty, even if he is suffering from it.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

No offence, but this has nothing to do with eating dogs or animals but actually cruelty towards dogs. That's a touchy btw subject because every culture has their own perceptions on what's considered food.

Btw, I agree. The worker is as guilty as the employer in this matter.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I have no problem with people eating whatever they want as long as it's not human.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Disgusting.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I was informed that the dog dish was a summer treat for young men to make them stronger, and they the more brutally the dog was killed the stronger the meat is. 
So there were photographs of korean farmers hanging the dogs by the neck... and the other dogs had to watch from their cages. 

I may have been misinformed, but if this isnt animal cruelty I dont know what is. No animal should be treated this way.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wanna see brutal? Take a look at the way farm animals are mass raised. Male roosters are chucked in the trash in massive piles to die. Or.. if you are a female you are destined to live in a cramped cruddy cage. 

Or how about foie gras is usually raised? Usually the french are said to turn their noses up to the more humane manner of making it. 

Just because its a dog, and a common pet here doesn't mean much. The main argument should be. If its food, treat it with respect. Not enough people cry for the baby calves thrown aside and sold to slaughter when the dairy cows give birth to them. They love and care for their babies as much as us or any other animal would. 

All because we want to mass produce milk for everyone.

Now.. Don't take this as a don't eat meat or be a vegan rant but you can't be critical of people for what they see as food. You can't label a certain type of people as brutal and cruel in their ways without looking a bit at ourselves. 

Oops... Now this was supposed to be a keep it on track post. Haha!! 

But seriously, if anyone wants to continue the topic of food and animal cruelty feel free to start a new topic.


----------

